

Rules for Radicals - drtse4
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/05/rules_for_radic.html

======
bediger4000
I like how discussion of the tactics got totally hijacked by one comment
claiming that Alinsky's rules are "pure evil", and another comment claiming
that Obama uses these tactics.

 _Poof!_ Any sane discussion up in smoke.

